# Yessssss



## Nycxice13 (Feb 12, 2007)

Finally received official notification of my New York State EMT-B certification!


----------



## firecoins (Feb 12, 2007)

where in Brooklyn will you ride?  

I live in Nyack and want to ride in the Bronx when my cerification comes through.


----------



## Nycxice13 (Feb 12, 2007)

firecoins said:


> where in Brooklyn will you ride?
> 
> I live in Nyack and want to ride in the Bronx when my cerification comes through.



Well, no where right now, Im gonna do some volunteer for Bravo in Dyker Heights. I have my info in with the FDNY EMS as well, so yea, just gotta wait on that.


----------



## Hedar (Feb 12, 2007)

Great! 

I want to ride in the Bronx too ! ! !

Someone want to change nation with me?


----------



## firecoins (Feb 12, 2007)

you cold always make a little extra money doing transports.


----------



## Nycxice13 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hedar said:


> Great!
> 
> I want to ride in the Bronx too ! ! !
> 
> Someone want to change nation with me?



I will!

Im Italian, I have to go to Italy one day.


----------



## Nycxice13 (Feb 12, 2007)

firecoins said:


> you cold always make a little extra money doing transports.



Thats a possibility, Im also looking into some of the local companies, like midwood and transcare.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 12, 2007)

Nycxice13 said:


> Thats a possibility, Im also looking into some of the local companies, like midwood and transcare.



Its a great way to get experience.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 12, 2007)

Hedar said:


> Great!
> 
> I want to ride in the Bronx too ! ! !
> 
> Someone want to change nation with me?



where in Italy are you again?  I could teach you English with a NY/Italian accent and than the Bronx would be perfect for you.

It isn't too hard to get into the Bronx but you would need to take the New York State EMT class which isnt too long.  150 hours or so.


----------



## Nycxice13 (Feb 12, 2007)

firecoins said:


> where in Italy are you again?  I could teach you English with a NY/Italian accent and than the Bronx would be perfect for you.
> 
> It isn't too hard to get into the Bronx but you would need to take the New York State EMT class which isnt too long.  150 hours or so.



Yea, with the broken english type accent, he would fit right in!


----------



## firecoins (Feb 12, 2007)

If your interested in Yonkers at all. They do 911 stuff but I am not sure its on a BLS level. 
http://www.empressems.com/


----------



## Hedar (Feb 12, 2007)

Nycxice13 said:


> I will!
> 
> Im Italian, I have to go to Italy one day.



Really?

So tell me when u came here ^_^


----------



## firecoins (Feb 12, 2007)

he means his family is from Italy.


----------



## Hedar (Feb 12, 2007)

firecoins said:


> where in Italy are you again?  I could teach you English with a NY/Italian accent and than the Bronx would be perfect for you.
> 
> It isn't too hard to get into the Bronx but you would need to take the New York State EMT class which isnt too long.  150 hours or so.



I live in Novara, 110000 inhabitants city in North-west of Italy, 30 Miles from Milan. (search on wikipedia ^_^ )

I'd love to visit US, but i don't have enough money to pay the trip (1600$ :sad: )

I think is impossible for a NOT-AMERICAN take the New York State EMT class, but I have a question, is my Red Cross badge valid in US? Last year 12 people of my dept goes in Irak for 5 weeks as volounteer of Red Cross in a US-italian base... So is my certification valid only in war threats or allover the world as International Red Cross?

PS: In Italy Red Cross is the first Emergency department of 911 ( in italy the number is 118), a national agency depending on gov. Ministry


----------



## firecoins (Feb 12, 2007)

> I think is impossible for a NOT-AMERICAN take the New York State EMT class, but I have a question, is my Red Cross badge valid in US? Last year 12 people of my dept goes in Irak for 5 weeks as volounteer of Red Cross in a US-italian base... So is my certification valid only in war threats or allover the world as International Red Cross?


If you got a student Visa, you can take the class. I have an English woman on a student visa in my class right now.  She won't be able to work but she has joined a volunteer ambulance department.



> PS: In Italy Red Cross is the first Emergency department of 911 ( in italy the number is 118), a national agency depending on gov. Ministry


Red Cross really isn't a valid responder in the US for normal 911 calls. I know nothing further on it.  
The US military has their own medic standards which seems to vary with the units.  I am sure regular Army Medics, Navy Corsman and Air Force medics have simialr standards but the National Guard seems to be lower.  I don't really know who makes the decisions in Iraq.


----------



## Hedar (Feb 12, 2007)

firecoins said:


> If you got a student Visa, you can take the class. I have an English woman on a student visa in my class right now.  She won't be able to work but she has joined a volunteer ambulance department.
> 
> 
> Red Cross really isn't a valid responder in the US for normal 911 calls. I know nothing further on it.
> The US military has their own medic standards which seems to vary with the units.  I am sure regular Army Medics, Navy Corsman and Air Force medics have simialr standards but the National Guard seems to be lower.  I don't really know who makes the decisions in Iraq.



ok ok . . .

Irak does not interest me ^_^  I talk about my red cross certificate in US teritory... 

but the  problem remains always the same... I have no money to fly in US :sad:


----------



## firecoins (Feb 12, 2007)

Hedar said:


> ok ok . . .
> 
> Irak does not interest me ^_^  I talk about my red cross certificate in US teritory...
> 
> but the  problem remains always the same... I have no money to fly in US :sad:



don't worry. I have no money to fly to Italy. Been to Rome and want to go back. Badly.


----------



## Nycxice13 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hedar said:


> Really?
> 
> So tell me when u came here ^_^



I was born in the US, my family is from Genoa and Sicily


----------



## Hedar (Feb 12, 2007)

Nycxice13 said:


> I was born in the US, my family is from Genoa and Sicily



WOW! a mix of north and south ^_^


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 12, 2007)

What wonderful news for you!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 13, 2007)

Nycxice13 said:


> Finally received official notification of my New York State EMT-B certification!


Congrats!!! :beerchug:  What a busy place to be, my husband was born in Brooklyn!^_^


----------

